# Bluegill through the ice



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I tried ice fishing for the first time this winter. we tried our favorite lake that always produces in the summer, but it was like a ghost lake in winter. We tried small glow in the dark jigs, with mealworm trails to no effect. my friend picked up a 5 inch pike on his variation of my setup, but that was the only thing that kept us from skunking. What do you use for bluegill through the ice?


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

I use maggots or teardrops tip with a miinow :beer:


----------

